# Macbook Pro won't read sdhc card



## dch1 (Mar 17, 2009)

It works in another Macbook but not my daughters. I searched Apple to no avail. Any suggestions?


----------



## Gym Star Photos (May 19, 2010)

Is this a new Macbook pro with a built in card reader or an express card reader? If older, does it need a driver? Sometimes I have to download the driver for my express card adapter, then all is well again.


----------



## dch1 (Mar 17, 2009)

It was purchased in July '09 and has a built in card reader. The card works in an older one that a friend owns.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sounds like something is wrong with the card reader. Do any other cards work in the reader?


----------

